# Hakuba vs. Zolo



## GIORNO (Dec 29, 2014)

No restrictions for both 

Intent is to kill

Location is Hyperbolic Time Chamber

Who wins?


----------



## Bernkastel (Dec 29, 2014)

Zolo and Hunkuba are equals but Zoro beats Hakuba high diff


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 29, 2014)

That makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Bernkastel (Dec 29, 2014)

Zolo doesnt make sense either..one has to simply accept the facts and move on


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 29, 2014)

So the facts are Zolo is bitch made and losing to Pica when Hakuba out there solo'ing everyone he comes across.

Hakuba solos ez.


----------



## Bernkastel (Dec 29, 2014)

Hakuba is the new soloer after all


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 29, 2014)

Yes, yes he is indeed.


----------



## Luke (Dec 29, 2014)

Zolo takes him to the rape shed.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 29, 2014)

And then proceeds to get raped by Hakuba.

Always knew zolo was gay.


----------



## Ruse (Dec 29, 2014)

Luffy ~ Law > Zoro ~ Hakuba 

Come at me


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 29, 2014)

Freecss said:


> Luffy ~ Law > Zoro ~ Hakuba
> 
> Come at me



Shitty wanker


----------



## Ruse (Dec 29, 2014)

Giorno said:


> Shitty wanker



Makes the most sense to me


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 29, 2014)

Ofc it does.


----------



## Luke (Dec 29, 2014)

Joseph are you out of your mind


----------



## Ruse (Dec 29, 2014)

Who's Joseph?


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 29, 2014)

Zolo's nerd herd is 2stronk.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Dec 29, 2014)

Hakuba charges like a moron, then Zoro holds out his sword, and Hakuba runs into it. No diff.
**


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 29, 2014)

No he doesn't. Him being exceptionally quick =/= charging out stupidly.


----------



## Amol (Dec 29, 2014)

It is astonishing to see how one character gets wanked and downplayed on same time.
Something like this can only happen in OL.
It is simply amazing.


----------



## Sanji (Dec 29, 2014)

They fuse.


----------



## GIORNO (Dec 29, 2014)

And form what?


----------



## PirateHunter Eddy (Dec 29, 2014)

Zolo oneshots 

Zoro vs Hakuba would most likely go to Zoro Very high diff


----------



## maupp (Dec 29, 2014)

I wonder what's gonna happen to all this Hakuba overrating once Gladius gives him a mid to high diff fight


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 29, 2014)

Hakuba wins high-very high difficulty


----------



## Jeep Brah (Dec 29, 2014)

Zoro mid difficulty


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 29, 2014)

hakuba only defeated people that zoro would no-low diff LOL, all of them are like or weaker than monet that zoro was trolling around (maybe dellinger is a little bit stronger but he let his guard down).

more challenge maybe hakuba vs brook 

but yeah, hakuba is like hancock. they get much overrated for defeating mostly fodders.


----------



## maupp (Dec 29, 2014)

In the future the likes of Luffy, Zoro and co should more often clear up fodders, then maybe they'll get put up there with top tiers. Seems like clearing up fodders is a huge thing now. 

Until Hakuba shows anything noteworthy he doesn't warrant all the hypes he's getting form this section


----------



## trance (Dec 29, 2014)

Zoro very high, _maybe_ extreme difficulty.


----------



## Turrin (Dec 29, 2014)

Cavendish's strength seems to be all over the place to me. On one hand he's holding his own against Don Chinjao, on the other hand he needs help from Bart against Gladious. Than when it comes to Hakuba on one hand he's suppose to be twice as strong as Cav, own'd the top fighters in his block in an instant, and one-shotted Delinger, but on the other hand Becca was able to see his blow and guard herself. So based on his hype performance I could see Hakuba being >= Zoro, but based on his performances against Becca and Gladious who are clearly inferior to seat members I could see him not being as strong as seats, and if that's the case Zoro is probably stronger than Hakuba.


----------



## Magentabeard (Dec 29, 2014)

Zoro very high difficulty. Hakuba doesn't have the endurance or stamina to push Zoro to extreme.


----------



## Quipchaque (Dec 29, 2014)

Solo gives Hakuba a freebie then pulls out pound cannon at point blank range, gg.


----------



## Magnet40 (Dec 29, 2014)

Look everyone knows Hakuba is stronger than Zoro. Cavendish fought Luffy in base mode. Was praised as prodigy swordsmen. Cavendish was able to keep on par with Luffy and Chinjao's too powerhouses (despite being a speed fighter) now Hakuba has speed so fast that Bartrollomeo couldn't not keep up despite him being an VA level fighter. Sabo seemed somewhat disturbed by his speed. 

Basically if Luffy can beat Zoro (which he can ) Cavendish could too. Cavendish has low admiral level speed no doubt


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 29, 2014)

Magnet40 said:


> Look everyone knows Hakuba is stronger than Zoro. Cavendish fought Luffy in base mode. Was praised as prodigy swordsmen. Cavendish was able to keep on par with Luffy and Chinjao's too powerhouses (despite being a speed fighter) now Hakuba has speed so fast that Bartrollomeo couldn't not keep up despite him being an VA level fighter. Sabo seemed somewhat disturbed by his speed.
> 
> Basically if Luffy can beat Zoro (which he can ) Cavendish could too. Cavendish has low admiral level speed no doubt





  


Zoro high diff and nothing more.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 29, 2014)

Magnet40 said:


> Look everyone knows Hakuba is stronger than Zoro. Cavendish fought Luffy in base mode. Was praised as prodigy swordsmen. Cavendish was able to keep on par with Luffy and Chinjao's too powerhouses (despite being a speed fighter) now Hakuba has speed so fast that Bartrollomeo couldn't not keep up despite him being an VA level fighter. Sabo seemed somewhat disturbed by his speed.
> 
> Basically if Luffy can beat Zoro (which he can ) Cavendish could too. Cavendish has low admiral level speed no doubt



well luffy likes to play around with people weaker than him.

luffy got trashed by ceaser and monet on the first time they fought (and its really annoying me how he lost to people way weaker than him even if it was just for the sake of plot).

zoro trashed monet and showed her not to mess with people with "zolo" on their name.

seriously, luffy need to learn how to not play around with people specially those weaker than him. zolo might be a great teacher for that.

i just brought this up cuz luffy was playing around with cavendish which doesn't imply that luffy=cavendish at all.


----------



## Jeep Brah (Dec 29, 2014)

Magnet40 said:


> Look everyone knows Hakuba is stronger than Zoro. Cavendish fought Luffy in base mode. Was praised as prodigy swordsmen. Cavendish was able to keep on par with Luffy and Chinjao's too powerhouses (despite being a speed fighter) now Hakuba has speed so fast that Bartrollomeo couldn't not keep up despite him being an VA level fighter. Sabo seemed somewhat disturbed by his speed.
> 
> Basically if Luffy can beat Zoro (which he can ) Cavendish could too. Cavendish has low admiral level speed no doubt


Cavendish couldn't even pry his swords from Luffy's hands


----------



## Kaiser (Dec 29, 2014)

Jeep Brah said:


> Cavendish couldn't even pry his swords from Luffy's hands


He didn't even try(he was only using one hand), yet Luffy was struggling


----------



## Jeep Brah (Dec 29, 2014)

Kaiser said:


> He didn't even try(he was only using one hand), yet Luffy was struggling


Wut? 

He yelled at Luffy to let go of his sword.
Luffy was the one wasn't trying, he explicitly stated he was tired, yet pulled off such a feat


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 29, 2014)

cavendish or hakuba for the sake of it is around or a bit above brook's level lol

he is really going to win the 'Most Overrated Character Of 2014' reward if this keeps up 

even brook is shown fast sometimes lol


----------



## drew8324 (Dec 29, 2014)

Wtf do you guys NOT UNDERSTAND! 
Zoro is a "Power of Destruction" Sword fighter along with Mihawk ad stated by Brook. Meaning that they uses heavy impact swings and are physically superior

Cavendish as stated by Bastille is sword "prodigy" and as Hakuba is a sword "genius" .  he is a total speed fighter, and for him to even have chance against (as seen above)Luffy who is a powerhouse, that means Hakuba is superior to Zoro and possible Luffy if it weren't for his weak enduranc .
 FACT


----------



## Gohara (Dec 29, 2014)

Zoro wins with around high difficulty, IMO.


----------



## drew8324 (Dec 29, 2014)

Hakuba has low admiral speed 
*FACT*


----------



## TheWiggian (Dec 30, 2014)

drew8324 said:


> Hakuba has low admiral speed
> *FACT*




So i guess Rebecca can also react to Marco etc. Right? But she cant react to Luffy.

Great joke.


----------



## Freechoice (Dec 30, 2014)

Luffy massive gap >>>> Hakuba ><+-===><<>><>>><<>>>>>>>  Zoro


----------



## Jeep Brah (Dec 30, 2014)

drew8324 said:


> Wtf do you guys NOT UNDERSTAND!
> Zoro is a "Power of Destruction" Sword fighter along with Mihawk ad stated by Brook. Meaning that they uses heavy impact swings and are physically superior
> 
> Cavendish as stated by Bastille is sword "prodigy" and as Hakuba is a sword "genius" .  he is a total speed fighter, and for him to even have chance against (as seen above)Luffy who is a powerhouse, that means Hakuba is superior to Zoro and possible Luffy if it weren't for his weak enduranc .
> FACT


Bastille who was one calling out Fujitoras name in fear Zoro hurt him?


Bastille who was one shot by a guy who was inferior to the admiral Zoro could somewhat hold his own against?


----------



## Gohara (Dec 30, 2014)

TheWiggian said:


> So i guess Rebecca can also react to Marco etc. Right? But she cant react to Luffy.



Her resolve against Luffy was low, and she didn't really want to fight him.  Sabo seems impressed by Rebecca's speed.


----------



## Jeep Brah (Dec 30, 2014)

Gohara said:


> Her resolve against Luffy was low, and she didn't really want to fight him.  Sabo seems impressed by Rebecca's speed.



And Luffy wasn't in G2, I'd say its even.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 30, 2014)

Hakuba can't even kill Zoro's boredom


----------



## Sablés (Dec 30, 2014)

Hakuba blitzes


----------



## maupp (Dec 31, 2014)

lol at Rebecca's resolve as an argument . Thise mummy guys were there to specifically state that Rebecca speed got outdone and bested, Oda made sure to let us readers know that a Base Luffy would Blitz Rebecca whenever he want. Same Rebecca would could react to Hakuba's speed.

The guy's speed is a threat against fodders. People on Luffy, Zoro level would laugh at that level of speed given Luffy himself is faster than Hakuba. When G2 just showed up it was just blitzing left and right. Luffy is shown blitzing fodders a lot but he's never been able to blitz a top fighter. Same is happening with Hakuba, he is only able to blitz fodders which is what we've seen so far. Let's see him fare against a high tier fighter.

And even bigger lol @ Hakuba's swordsmanship being superior to Zoros just because he cut up a few fodders :rofl


----------



## maupp (Dec 31, 2014)

Don Usopp said:


> cavendish or hakuba for the sake of it is around or a bit above brook's level lol
> 
> he is really going to win the 'Most Overrated Character Of 2014' reward if this keeps up
> 
> even brook is shown fast sometimes lol



This. This guy seriously should win "Most overrated" award. Like you said even Brrok has been shown to blitz someone in a flash, yet we don't see thread putting him above Zoro, now do we .

I for the life of me can't understand why blitzing fodders is such a big deal. Sure it's cool and shows that Hakuba is superior to his other alter ego Cavendish, but putting the guy above the likes of Zoro and Luffy someoone whom has shown superior speed to Hakuba in the first place is down right insane.

Vergo has nothing on Hakuba when it comes to being overrated. Funny how someone made a thread in the library warning about the Hakuba wank to come, dude was spot on 

I'm looking forward to 2015 when we get back to the manga and it shows Gladius or someone else who is not quite Luffy, Zoro level keeping up with Hakuba's speed just fine  

The denial that will ensue in this place should be something to quite look forward for. It'll be Vergo all over again when people are soundly proven wrong about an overrated character but instead of admitting it, people just ignore manga cannon, stay in denial and pretend that said character wasn't shown to be relatively far weaker than initial expectations(To this day some still overrate Vergo just as mush as before he got one shoted by Law dat Denial )


----------



## Ruse (Dec 31, 2014)

The thought of Hakuba possibly been as strong as Zoro or Luffy really makes people mad huh?


----------



## maupp (Dec 31, 2014)

^ you mean pointing out when a character is blatantly being overrated is somehow translated to being mad. Okay then let's go with that 

Though we'll see each other in a couple of weeks when a new chapter is released and Hakuba actually takes on a decent fighter


----------



## Ruse (Dec 31, 2014)

Going on back to back rants certainly suggests been mad, but to each his own I guess.


----------



## Magentabeard (Dec 31, 2014)

drew8324 said:


> Hakuba has low admiral speed
> *FACT*



Zoro has mid admiral level durability
*FACT*

See what I did there?


----------



## maupp (Dec 31, 2014)

^^ So making an effort to post something that present reasonable and rational arguments now means ranting. Or would you rather me post those troll like answers where ones just says Character X stomp or blitz w/o any type of argument to back it up


----------



## Amol (Dec 31, 2014)

Hakuba could be as strong as DD or he could be just marginally stronger than Cavendish.
It is just we don't know.
He is featless in so many areas.
So currently all is just speculation.
No one can really prove anything.
We have to wait for next chapter for better feats from Hakuba .


----------



## Biased as Fuck (Dec 31, 2014)

Mihawk......wait not now?? oh ZOLO then!


----------



## Canute87 (Dec 31, 2014)

Zoro. **


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 31, 2014)

I think we're going to see this fight happens in the manga.
But idk if Zoro is going to defeat Hakuba or if Cavendish will awake to end the battle.

If Zoro wins it's extreme diff anyway.


----------



## Ghost (Dec 31, 2014)

Zoro extreme/high diff.


----------



## Esdese (Dec 31, 2014)

Giorno said:


> No restrictions for both
> 
> Intent is to kill
> 
> ...


----------



## Firo (Dec 31, 2014)

Neither of them can take the effects of the Hyperbolic Time chamber. They both die.
Zoro


----------



## Jeep Brah (Dec 31, 2014)

Extravlad said:


> I think we're going to see this fight happens in the manga.
> But idk if Zoro is going to defeat Hakuba or if Cavendish will awake to end the battle.
> 
> If Zoro wins it's extreme diff anyway.



So you've found someone to wank more than Zoro?


----------



## Gohara (Dec 31, 2014)

Jeep Brah said:


> And Luffy wasn't in G2, I'd say its even.



I respectfully disagree, since there's no way to rightfully quantify how they would fare going all out if neither of them went all out to an unquantifiable extent.



maupp said:


> Thise mummy guys were there to specifically state that Rebecca speed got outdone and bested, Oda made sure to let us readers know that a Base Luffy would Blitz Rebecca whenever he want. Same Rebecca would could react to Hakuba's speed.



They didn't realize that Rebecca was holding back.  It was Luffy who made that clear at the time.

Sabo is seemingly impressed with Rebecca's speed.


----------



## Crocodile Atlas (Dec 31, 2014)

Zoro wins with high difficulty. We need to see more of Hakuba though, and depending on what happens with him and Gladius, it could range from a low diff win for Zoro to a high diff win for Hakuba. We just don't have a great scale for Hakuba's strength when he's not fighting quality opponents.


----------



## Pirao (Jan 2, 2015)

Hakuba stronger than Zoro 

Hakuba stronger than Luffy


----------



## maupp (Jan 2, 2015)

Pirao said:


> Hakuba stronger than Zoro
> 
> Hakuba stronger than Luffy



The OL and battledome have gone mad


----------



## Captain Altintop (Jan 2, 2015)

Very hard to say. Could go either way imo. But would rather pick Hakuba very high to extreme diff.

Waiting for next chaps.


----------



## Pirao (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes, this chapter clearly showed Hakuba>Zoro


----------



## Sablés (Jan 15, 2015)

More like Robin >>> Zolo

OT: Hakuba blitzes


----------



## Pirao (Jan 15, 2015)

Liquid said:


> More like Robin >>> Zolo in boob size
> 
> OT: Hakuba gets owned



I agree on both accounts


----------



## Nekochako (Jan 15, 2015)

From the recent chapter Hakuba seems to be far weaker then i orginally thought so yeah Zoro probably takes this mid-diff.


----------



## maupp (Jan 15, 2015)

............

Hakuba > Zoro and Luffy :rofl


----------



## TheWiggian (Jan 15, 2015)

Zoro mid - high mid diff.


----------



## Quuon (Jan 15, 2015)

I need to come to the battledome more. 

Zoro mid-high diffs.


----------



## Ruse (Jan 15, 2015)

Freecss said:


> Luffy ~ Law > Zoro ~ Hakuba
> 
> Come at me



Well looks like I was wrong. 

Zoro takes this comfortably.


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 15, 2015)

search for it zoro haters and hakuba wankers.

i said it somewhere in this thread that zoro is mid diffing.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 15, 2015)

Hmmmm. zoro hasn't really got any beast reactions feats as of yet from what I can recall. I mean there is no way he is getting blitzed by a Hakuba slash (Gladius seemed to be atleast somewhat aware of him), but if Hakuba goes Dio Brando and starts striking from different angles/planes, then I could see Zoro getting cut up like the Kaku battle. I dont think he can parry him strike for strike, but I can eventually see him timing a good Shi Shi Son Son, or Ashura. High - Extreme diff pending on good Zoro's COA/COO are shown to be.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jan 15, 2015)

Zoro stomps.


----------



## Venom (Jan 15, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Hmmmm. zoro hasn't really got any beast reactions feats as of yet from what I can recall. I mean there is no way he is getting blitzed by a Hakuba slash (Gladius seemed to be atleast somewhat aware of him), but if Hakuba goes Dio Brando and starts striking from different angles/planes, then I could see Zoro getting cut up like the Kaku battle. I dont think he can parry him strike for strike, but I can eventually see him timing a good Shi Shi Son Son, or Ashura. High - Extreme diff pending on good Zoro's COA/COO are shown to be.



Zoro doesn't have beast reaction feats? 
Are you serious?

*Spoiler*: __ 








A worn out Zoro:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Here he is literally in the second worst condition he has ever been here:

*Spoiler*: __ 









I can definitely find a lot more panels but I am too lazy

Zoro's movements in QCQ are exceptional.
He may not be the fastest sprinter but his short distance movements are one of the best.


----------



## VanzZz (Jan 15, 2015)

Freecss said:


> The thought of Hakuba possibly been as strong as Zoro or Luffy really makes people mad huh?



Nah just the Zolofags


----------



## Venom (Jan 15, 2015)

Zοrο said:


> Zoro doesn't have beast reaction feats?
> Are you serious?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Posting this again as it was the last post of the last page


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 15, 2015)

Zοrο said:


> Zoro doesn't have beast reaction feats?
> Are you serious?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I literally can't see any of those pictures and I was talking about since the time skip


----------



## Pirao (Jan 15, 2015)

Zοrο said:


> Zoro doesn't have beast reaction feats?
> Are you serious?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Didn't even remember half of those, nice finds.


----------



## Venom (Jan 15, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> I literally can't see any of those pictures and I was talking about since the time skip



My point stands.
He for sure didn't get slower over the timeskip 




*Spoiler*: __ 












@Pirao
These are just the ones which popped into my head.


----------



## Jeep Brah (Jan 15, 2015)

Zoro low difficulty or none


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jan 15, 2015)

lol at Robin having better reaction than Zoro.


----------



## maupp (Jan 15, 2015)

^ Amen 

Now let's await the wankers replies


----------



## WGSZoro (Jan 15, 2015)

Zoro mid diff (probably low after Zoro wrecks Pica and gets massive hype)

I thought the Hakuba hype would of died off after Cav was revealed to be executive level. 

Those fairy scans are really good and show a clear difference between Zoro and robins speed

I don't really see hakuba doing anything to zoro.

edit: low diff or no diff changed my mind after posting in sanji vs hakuba


----------



## Suit (Jan 15, 2015)

In light of new evidence, Zoro stomps.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 15, 2015)

Zοrο said:


> My point stands.
> He for sure didn't get slower over the timeskip
> 
> 
> ...


-Bullet Timing is lol worthy to bring up in coparison to Hakuba.
- Blitzing Base Hody underwater in a clash was impressive but not even close to something like say Sanji's Blue Walk which is still < Hakuba's colosseum feat.
- Fighting Kuma was impressive but every feat was an isolated incident of him dodgding. Once again, not comprable to the constant non relenting dashes Hakuba does. Kuma using multiple teleports to Attack zoro's weakpoints would be something comparable.

 Half of those examples are from the pre skip, and none of those feats even come close to dealing with something on Hakuba's consistency level. Air Pad cannon, Laser Beam, are all 1 shots he dodged. Bart still couldn't track Hakuba's speed, and Robin used a combo of hax, and warning to stop Hakuba (who was blitzing up a mountain.). Zoro isn't as fast as Hakuba so he'll still have to compensate against his speed with COA, or a counter. He won't be doing that and winning with anything under High Difficulty. 

If you think Zoro stomps Hakuba, then your stupid. It's that simple.


----------



## WGSZoro (Jan 15, 2015)

Zoro is very fast in cqc and has very good reaction times just because he doesn't go from spot A to spot B like hakuba doesn't make him slow.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 15, 2015)

WGSZoro said:


> Zoro is very fast in cqc and has very good reaction times just because he doesn't go from spot A to spot B like hakuba doesn't make him slow.



Me saying Zoro isn't as fast as Hakuba =/ me saying Zoro is slow.


----------



## maupp (Jan 15, 2015)

Zoro's shishi shonson is a blitz move and proof that he can pull off burst of speed feats


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jan 15, 2015)

Zoro 1shots


----------



## King plasma (Jan 15, 2015)

Zoro is about as fast as Sanji so he won't have any trouble with Hakuba's speed.

 Granted Hakuba is faster than both of them but this is one piece being fast is not going to win you a fight, Zoro trumps Hakuba in every other stat,


----------



## WGSZoro (Jan 15, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Me saying Zoro isn't as fast as Hakuba =/ me saying Zoro is slow.



Did you take a look at those scans which showed Robin and Zoro reacting to a fairy. 

The fairy was so fast Robin had to spout a massive amount of hands in the hope of catching it

On the other side Zoro spotted it quite easily. Fairies are so quick that people can't even see them much like hakuba.



King plasma said:


> Zoro is about as fast as Sanji so he won't have any trouble with Hakuba's speed.
> 
> Granted Hakuba is faster than both of them but this is one piece being fast is not going to win you a fight, *Zoro trumps Hakuba in every other stat*,


Massively


----------



## Jeep Brah (Jan 15, 2015)

Zoro is faster than Habuka.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 15, 2015)

WGSZoro said:


> Did you take a look at those scans which showed Robin and Zoro reacting to a fairy.


Did you see that scan where Lao G reacted to a mid combat Top Tier Dwarf from less than an inch from his face? 



> The fairy was so fast Robin had to spout a massive amount of hands in the hope of catching it


Fast/Little. 

Robin wouldn't be able to comprhened Hakuba attacking her in a similar situation.



> On the other side Zoro spotted it quite easily. Fairies are so quick that people can't even see them much like hakuba.


No he didn't. He saw his swords moving, and then identified their movements. It wasn't until he actually tracked down the dwarf that he realized IIRC.

Once again, Lao G can tell you how impressive the dwarves are compared to decent low high tiers.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 15, 2015)

Zoro rapes this turd.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 15, 2015)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Zoro rapes this turd.


----------



## Suit (Jan 15, 2015)

Zoro really does stomp, though. If Hakuba was stopped by Robin, he doesn't even qualify as a warm-up for the Pirate Hunter.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 15, 2015)

Lucky Rue said:


> Zoro really does stomp, though. If Hakuba was stopped by Robin, he doesn't even qualify as a warm-up for the Pirate Hunter.



Monet intercepted G2 Luffy, proceeded to blitz into his personal space, and Cold Hug his ass. Luckily Luffy was able to break the floor before falling out, and she then proceeded to literally drop him into the gutter. Zoro cannonically whitewashed Monet, Low Diff. Robin would do way better than her.

I guess Luffy isn't even worth being in the same building as zoro based off of your logic.


----------



## Suit (Jan 15, 2015)

Your comparison doesn't work because Luffy is just goofy most of the time. Robin and Zoro are very focused in battle situations, so my comparison still stands.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 15, 2015)

Lucky Rue said:


> Your comparison doesn't work because Luffy is just goofy most of the time. Robin and Zoro are very focused in battle situations, so my comparison still stands.



What are you talking about? Luffy was pissed as fuck and mid combat with Caeser. Monet swooped in and stopped a mid G2 Luffy's attack. Get out of here with that nonsense. None of what Monet was accomplished because Luffy was acting goofy, and that still doesn't explain how Monet was able to react to speed on that level from range, with her Df. Monet also was able to engage Zoro and parry his swords, so was Zoro just not as serious then?

Monet also blitzed Robin.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 16, 2015)

King plasma said:


> Zoro is about as fast as Sanji so he won't have any trouble with Hakuba's speed.
> 
> Granted Hakuba is faster than both of them but this is one piece being fast is not going to win you a fight, Zoro trumps Hakuba in every other stat,



This so much this. Hakuba?s speed is _seemingly_ pretty much equal to Luffy given the portrayal is very similar. Hakuba could blitz people and so did Luffy as seen when Hody tried to execute Neptune or when Hyozou and his gang trie to capture him with a net BUT his other stats are not really noteworthy- heck we don?t even know if he can use haki.

However what we do know is that he?s always been overshadowed by the supernova pre-skip implying that he?s a notch below them and that Hakuba is roughly twice as strong as Cavendish (give or take we don?t know if it?s supposed to be taken at face-value): His strength is also solid as seen vs Chinjao.

In the end of the day this is all meaningless though since the M3 were implied to be ten times stronger than their supernova selves (if not more) and some of them have shown far greater strength feats.

So at the end of the day I?d pit him between Jinbe and Franky given that he?s been hyped to M3 level and sometimes hinted to be below that. He for sure isn?t weaker than Franky let alone Robin though. Hakuba manhandles executives while Franky struggles to catch one of them in the first place and Robin has always been good at catching people but that means nothing.


----------



## Venom (Jan 16, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Monet intercepted G2 Luffy, proceeded to blitz into his personal space, and Cold Hug his ass. Luckily Luffy was able to break the floor before falling out, and she then proceeded to literally drop him into the gutter. Zoro cannonically whitewashed Monet, Low Diff. Robin would do way better than her.
> 
> I guess Luffy isn't even worth being in the same building as zoro based off of your logic.



Completely bullshit.
Hakuba is the strongest and most serious form of Cavendish.
Fact is that Hakuba was giving 100% and was also bloodlusted when he attacked Robin and even after Robin caught him he tried his best to get off her grip which in fact he couldn't.
When Zoro/Sanji/Luffy are in any way bloodlusted and 100% serious they would instantly wreck Robin.
Now if you actually believe that someone like Zoro or Luffy when they are bloodlusted and giving their best can be stopped or put down by Robin you are either a retard or just being delusional.


----------



## maupp (Jan 16, 2015)

DiscoZoro20 said:


> This so much this. Hakuba?s speed is _seemingly_ pretty much equal to Luffy given the portrayal is very similar. Hakuba could blitz people and so did Luffy as seen when Hody tried to execute Neptune or when Hyozou and his gang trie to capture him with a net BUT his other stats are not really noteworthy- heck we don?t even know if he can use haki.
> 
> However what we do know is that he?s always been overshadowed by the supernova pre-skip implying that he?s a notch below them and that Hakuba is roughly twice as strong as Cavendish (give or take we don?t know if it?s supposed to be taken at face-value): His strength is also solid as seen vs Chinjao.
> 
> ...


No he never did such. he only one shoted Dellinger one executive and not the strongest amongst them or anything. Senor Pink is a stronger fighter than dellinger whom got fodderized by Zoro's boot.

And your post is full of Jimbei's underestimation. No way is Hakuba close to him, Jimbei would maul the guy. He doesn't even cut it against Mid Trio


----------



## maupp (Jan 16, 2015)

Zοrο said:


> Completely bullshit.
> Hakuba is the strongest and most serious form of Cavendish.
> Fact is that Hakuba was giving 100% and was also bloodlusted when he attacked Robin and even after Robin caught him he tried his best to get off her grip which in fact he couldn't.
> When Zoro/Sanji/Luffy are in any way bloodlusted and 100% serious they would instantly wreck Robin.
> Now if you actually believe that someone like Zoro or Luffy when they are bloodlusted and giving their best can be stopped or put down by Robin you are either a retard or just being delusional.



Mate you're talking to a guy who once claimed and went on to argue that Law could take on Sanji, Zoro and Luffy gauntlet style w/o rest mid difficulty. Are you surprised he's underestimating them once again


----------



## Quipchaque (Jan 16, 2015)

maupp said:


> No he never did such. he only one shoted Dellinger one executive and not the strongest amongst them or anything. Senor Pink is a stronger fighter than dellinger whom got fodderized by Zoro's boot.
> 
> And your post is full of Jimbei's underestimation. No way is Hakuba close to him, Jimbei would maul the guy. He doesn't even cut it against Mid Trio



Dellinger IS executive is he not? Gladius did fear he was about to lose against him as well. I never said he could fight Jimbei evenly either. And FYI I put Jinbe as nigh-equal to Sanji. How is that underestimation? Just because I give Hakuba _some_ credit doesn?t mean I?m underestimating the others. As I said I don?t hink he?s up there with the likes of Jinbe but at the same time he isn?t down there with the mid-trio either.

Even his bounty implies the same. He?s right up there with Hawkins and X-Drake but at the same time below the best. And bounty equals a combination of strength and danger-level. Now of course Hakuba has this vibe of a mass murder but at the same time his other ego is very calm. So one could hardly claim that all of his bounty stems from his actions but also his strength.


----------



## Pirao (Jan 16, 2015)

Zοrο said:


> Completely bullshit.
> Hakuba is the strongest and most serious form of Cavendish.
> Fact is that Hakuba was giving 100% and was also bloodlusted when he attacked Robin and even after Robin caught him he tried his best to get off her grip which in fact he couldn't.
> When Zoro/Sanji/Luffy are in any way bloodlusted and 100% serious they would instantly wreck Robin.
> Now if you actually believe that someone like Zoro or Luffy when they are bloodlusted and giving their best can be stopped or put down by Robin you are either a retard or just being delusional.



Can't expect much from this 



Dr. White said:


> Law > Mihawk >= Diamante > Rebecca > Zoro.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 16, 2015)

^You do know he was making a joke right?

Anyway Zolo is a certified top tier so he one shots.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 16, 2015)

maupp said:


> No he never did such. he only one shoted Dellinger one executive and not the strongest amongst them or anything. Senor Pink is a stronger fighter than dellinger whom got fodderized by Zoro's boot.
> 
> And your post is full of Jimbei's underestimation. No way is Hakuba close to him, Jimbei would maul the guy. He doesn't even cut it against Mid Trio



Dellingers feats shit all over Senor Pink and most of the executives for that matter.

Get real kid.  Only executive faster then Dellinger is Lao G (And Maybe Sugar\monet). If dellinger gets blitz one shot Senor Pink gets fuvked up to machvise as well.


----------



## Pirao (Jan 16, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^You do know he was making a joke right?
> 
> Anyway Zolo is a certified top tier so he one shots.



Of course, but that's what I meant, can't expect to talk seriously with a Zoro hater when the subject is Zoro.


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 16, 2015)

Someone who's stopped and detained by Robin while being completely serious won't defeat Zoro.


----------



## maupp (Jan 16, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Dellingers feats shit all over Senor Pink and most of the executives for that matter.
> 
> Get real kid.  Only executive faster then Dellinger is Lao G (And Maybe Sugar\monet). If dellinger gets blitz one shot Senor Pink gets fuvked up to machvise as well.



Get the hell out of here with your made up shit you're trying to pass off as fact. Go call "Uncle Coru" to string up an argument(faulty, nonetheless an argument still) for you since that's all you've been doing so far, fall on his arguments as a backbone all the while forgetting or maybe just not realizing(in your case)how fallacious they tend to be


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 16, 2015)

^Facts.

Dellinger one shot Blue Gilly. 

Dellinger blitz one shot Suleiman. 

Dellinger beat the shit out of bellamy.

Dellinger beat the shit out of Ideo who fought evenly with Sai.

What has Senior Pink done? Fought on somewhat even ground with franky who is out of cola? Fought a losing battle agasint franky with machvise helping him and only started to win when Dellinger and the marines joined in? What am i missing here?

And of course Machvise has only beaten up Boo and the giant before getting owned.

Baby-5 got owned by franky.

Buffalo is garbage who got owned by franky and only feats are support from baby-5.

Jora sneak attacked the strawhats and got blitzed by brook.

Sugar blitzed some dwarfs but thats it.

Violet has no feats.

Gladius, monet, and lao G have good feats.

So tell me what did i leave out that Dellingers feats dont shit on seniors and most of the executives?


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 16, 2015)

maupp said:


> Get the hell out of here with your made up shit you're trying to pass off as fact. Go call "Uncle Coru" to string up an argument(faulty, nonetheless an argument still) for you since that's all you've been doing so far, fall on his arguments as a backbone all the while forgetting or maybe just not realizing(in your case)how fallacious they tend to be



Lol Maupp forums jester spits is best insults, yet can't actually form an argument himself  stay classy.


----------



## Suit (Jan 16, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> What are you talking about? Luffy was pissed as fuck and mid combat with Caeser. Monet swooped in and stopped a mid G2 Luffy's attack. Get out of here with that nonsense. None of what Monet was accomplished because Luffy was acting goofy, and that still doesn't explain how Monet was able to react to speed on that level from range, with her Df. Monet also was able to engage Zoro and parry his swords, so was Zoro just not as serious then?
> 
> Monet also blitzed Robin.



None of that matters because Luffy > Zoro >>>>> Monet.



Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^You do know he was making a joke right?
> 
> Anyway Zolo is a certified top tier so he one shots.



I hope you're not implying that one needs to be a top-tier to one-shot Hakuba 



Zοrο said:


> It is.
> He was serious and bloodlusted and couldn't do shit.
> 
> 
> ...



Don't bother. The dude honestly wants to keep his delusions that Law >> Luffy > Zoro >= Hakuba


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 16, 2015)

Zoro> Luffy in feats and Portrayal. 

Only excuse is Luffy is captain herp derp.


----------



## Suit (Jan 16, 2015)

Call it an excuse all you want, but it's the truth. If Zoro ever truly felt like he was stronger than Luffy, he'd overthrow him. That's been implied _at least twice_ already.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jan 16, 2015)

Lucky Rue said:


> Call it an excuse all you want, but it's the truth. If Zoro ever truly felt like he was stronger than Luffy, he'd overthrow him. That's been implied _at least twice_ already.



He's mentioned more than once since the timeskip that he didnt think Luffy was meeting his standards

We might see Zoro confront Luffy sooner than you think, I'm thinking during the Wano arc


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 16, 2015)

Lucky Rue said:


> > Don't bother. The dude honestly wants to keep his delusions that Law > Luffy > Zoro >= Hakuba
> 
> 
> Fixed for accuracy.
> ...


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 16, 2015)

Dr. White said:


> Lucky Rue said:
> 
> 
> > Fixed for accuracy.
> ...


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 16, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> Huh?Since when 10% Law has been more impressive than Luffy?



I was just poking fun at Rue. 

But it is a half truth. Luffy's only good portrayal against Dofla(besides just recently beating his clone) was in tandem with Law, who's been lacking in DF Stamina since even before his fight with Fuji/Dofla. Law since that point was able to survive/counter Dofla/Fuji, and even more tired Law (the ten percent Law I was referring to) facilitated the Shambles Plan, Nigh Solo'd trebol, and engaged Dofla in combat injuring him twice, and blocking his string attack (something Luffy was struggling with).

So while I obviously realize that Luffy would beat 10% Law, and was just joking, but at the same time, 10% Law is still a monster who has been more impressive than a comparatively much more fresh Luffy in some aspects.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 16, 2015)

When Law got up to the top of the palace,his stamina was restored,he even commented himself on that.


----------



## MrWano (Jan 16, 2015)

His stamina was conserved (what he had left  after the events on Greenbit, the bridge and the town), not restored.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 16, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> When Law got up to the top of the palace,his stamina was restored,he even commented himself on that.



No. That's blatantly false. Law commented that he could use his DF because he was cuffed in Seastone. That's the whole reason Robin just thanked Rebecca for delivering the key. He had a small break which did little for him.

Law, literally right before meeting Dofla, was unwilling to use his DF to even no diff some fighting fish, and went so far as to unbuckle Caeser to do so. All because he claimed his PH feat still was taking a toll on him (indicating that his drain was active even over their trip from PH).

*Then*, he fought Doflamingo/Fujitora. Then he fought Doflamingo again, and got injured/Shot with lead. 

At no point since bringing up his wearniness from PH, does Law get restored, indicating he's been going on 1 general battery since then.


----------



## Dellinger (Jan 16, 2015)

> Luffy: Ah! // Are we in the Palace?! ...That’s a useful ability!!
> Law: It takes a lot out of me, though. / It may actually be for the best... / ...that you ended up bringing me powerless all this way. // Thanks to you, I was able to conserve my energy. // .........Urghh...!
> Luffy: Huh?! What’s wrong?!
> Law: *pant* // *pant* // Just performing a little operation... // He just had to use real lead bullets, didn’t he......!!!



This is what Law said.So yeah he was completely fine when he got up to Doflamingo.


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 16, 2015)

White Hawk said:


> This is what Law said.So yeah he was completely fine when he got up to Doflamingo.



I don't know if you can't read or are just bias, but what about that says Law was fully restored?

Do you think conserving energy by resting is the same as being restored?

Why are you completely ignoring the fact that Law was drained even before fighting a Shichi/Admiral at the same time?

Why are you ignoring the fact that Law's recharge time demonstratively takes a long time evidenced by the fact that even after travelling from PH to DR he still wouldn't use it for something as trivial as fighting fish?

How much energy do you think Law expended dodging multiple meteors (upwards of about seven) from Fujitora, and attacks from Dofla at the same time?


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 16, 2015)

If I could drop a number

I'd say


OVER 9000!!!!


----------



## Dr. White (Jan 16, 2015)

Canute87 said:


> If I could drop a number
> 
> I'd say
> 
> ...


----------



## Venom (Jan 17, 2015)

> Fuck does that have to do with my point?
> A.) the bitch intercepted his G2 attack. She not only reacted to his speed, but was able to build a whole fucking wall before Luffy's punch connected. So how the fuck does Monet react to something which is according to you, faster than Hakuba speed, from much more restrictive of a distance with a move of her own? Explain that.



Wait...what???
I never even claimed that Luffy is faster than Hakuba.
Where did you get that notion from?
I was just saying that Zoro very well can react to Hakuba's speed and that his CQC movements can keep up with it.
Never even argued how or why Monet can react to Luffy's G2 but that Luffy in his strongest form would wreck a Monet whether she can react to him or not.




> Bastille hyped him as a genius at swordplay, and he's a fucking VA. And what the fuck does fame have to do with his skill?
> 
> the onyl reason Robin is infamous is because of her setting as a child and her lucky escape. Does that take away from her feats?



Bastille 
Cavendish's primary "thing" is being a fighter
Robin's is not.
When Cav is getting infamous it is mostly based around his actual strength unlike Robin.
And Hakuba is the dude who is the reason for his strength so I don't expect anything less than Hakuba being the strongest version of himself.



> Uhm if we give Luffy no knowledge, and a 1-2 second time frame to do so then it'd be a different story. Once again idk how you are claiming Hakuba couldn't break out when not only did we not see him actively do anything but wonder, but also the fact that Cavendish immediately took over. It baffles me.





> Yes you did. You're downplaying Hakuba because he got caught, as if fucking Zoro could accomplish something similar.
> 
> Hakuba underestimate Robin and paid for it. That's all.





> Let's not take into account the circumstances, and instead take the hype of the new chapter and make crazy new claims based off this impression.
> 
> Ok Zoro.



Hakuba couldn't break out FFS.
This is a fact.
Robin had him and it was her choice to do whatever she wants.
Why are you trying to downplay that feat? 



> He could fling his Rubber Arms over, or Jump then extend his arms, but nothing he has done suggest he could of accomplished blitzing Robin from that distance.



1.) G2.
2.) Robin did not get blitzed. He caught Hakuba



> Both of them would have knowledge on her fruit, and neither would underestimate her by trying to fucking blitz her from distances that require binoculars to see her.





> No one is claiming Hakuba could have easily muscled his way out. I don't think he's physically on their tier in regards to strength, but we didn't see enough of their interaction to even attempt to make a conclusion.
> 
> Also if Robin clutched Luffy or Zoro she'd insta spine snap them. Assuming they were enemies and she had knowledge.



Even if they didn't have knowledge it doesn't change the fact that Robin does not have the required physical strength to harm/ snap the spines of Zoro or Luffy. 
Just look at Zoro's zombie version way back in TB.
Look how Robin fared against that.



> This chapter just introduced Hakuba's ability to think speak, and do intelligent shit. It's very possible we have seen him just fucking around and only using a portion of his strength. His colosseum speed feat shits on both speed feats from this chapter, and we haven't seen Hakuba the entity get real serious yet.
> 
> You think if Hakuba met a challenge he wouldn't be able to kick it up a notch? You think he's stuck on one level of intensity? He clearly said this last chapter that killing means alot to him, so it's very possible for him to turn it up a notch in the face of a challenge.



He probably could take it up a notch.
Wouldn't change the fact that he still does not have the physical attributes to compete with the M3 though. 



Btw I am on my smart phone so don't expect any order in what I wrote.

EDIT:
You might actually think that my view of Cav/Hakuba was altered after the last chapter but I am telling you that I was all along a firm believer that the M3 is superior to Cav/Hakuba. Most of the people in here argued that he was M3 level before they saw this chapter but I am arguing that even though he is strong he IMO didn't show anything which would have put him to the tier of the likes of Zoro or Luffy. Basically I am not downplaying him because of this chapter.
See my previous posts in this thread. So the chapter didn't really change anything for me.

And if ever Cavendish shows that he actually is M3 level I will gladly admit that I was wrong.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (Jan 18, 2015)

Zοrο said:


> Bastille



Totally agree, commentary from a fodder has no credibility. Bastille also thought he could take Sabo


----------



## kidgogeta (Jan 18, 2015)

One sword is enough.

Hakuba runs circles around Zoro for a few seconds. Zoro calms himself  and starts to  focus his Color of Observation. He then blitzes Hakuba  with lion song to end it.


----------



## Turrin (Jan 18, 2015)

Unless Robin in M3 level, this last chapter ended this discussion.


----------

